# Canon PowerShot G9 X Mark III coming relatively soon [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2020)

> Yes, PowerShot cameras still exist, though it’s an area Canon does appear to be as serious about anymore for obvious reasons. We’re getting a lot of small updates in the rare new G models.
> The Canon PowerShot G9 X Mark III will be no different as far as how big of an update it will be over its predecessor.
> *Canon PowerShot G9 X Mark III Specifications:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## IcyBergs (Feb 26, 2020)

Will this be the only reply?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> Will this be the only reply?



Nope!


----------



## Adelino (Feb 26, 2020)

With Canon's new found processing powers, I hope to see future updates with more computational photography features. I will always prefer camera form factor to a phone or future implant or whatever worse is on the looming horizon.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 26, 2020)

> 20.1mp



Plot twist: this is the 1D X Mark III sensor!


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 26, 2020)

Adelino said:


> With Canon's new found processing powers, I hope to see future updates with more computational photography features. I will always prefer camera form factor to a phone or future implant or whatever worse is on the looming horizon.


And switch to using their own dual pixel sensors.

However, G9X being the lowest end of these cameras it is no surprise there isn't anything new.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 26, 2020)

It would be nice to see an update to the G3x with an EVF even if borrowed from the G5x II, but preferably center mounted.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 26, 2020)

If it has a 24mm lens without too much of barrel distortion, I might be interested.


----------



## kweNZ (Feb 26, 2020)

"Yes, PowerShot cameras still exist, though it’s an area Canon does **not** appear to be as serious about anymore for obvious reasons."


----------



## fox40phil (Feb 27, 2020)

look at the rate of the linked G7 ... 3,5* 
I don't expect to much of this rumored one !


----------



## Trey T (Feb 27, 2020)

The language used on this site is getting out of control; the title says "relatively soon"

WTF!?!? It sounds like the camera is coming in 5yrs.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 27, 2020)

Trey T said:


> The language used on this site is getting out of control; the title says "relatively soon"
> 
> WTF!?!? It sounds like the camera is coming in 5yrs.



What?  Your comment makes zero sense.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 2, 2020)

Proscribo said:


> And switch to using their own dual pixel sensors.
> 
> However, G9X being the lowest end of these cameras it is no surprise there isn't anything new.



...The G9X 'being the lowest end of these cameras' may be true, but only because it is the smallest and lightest of the bunch.

If the price was right I would buy one...it is truly pocketable.


----------



## iamjhil (Mar 2, 2020)

Im in need of a new pocket camera. But man the G7X III had horrible autofocus. I had to return it.


----------



## stevelee (Mar 5, 2020)

iamjhil said:


> Im in need of a new pocket camera. But man the G7X III had horrible autofocus. I had to return it.


I was under the impression that the firmware update addressed this.

I have not had any problems, autofocus or otherwise, with my G5X II, nor did I with the G7X II before it.


----------



## CANNOT (Mar 18, 2020)

I only want a G5 X (gen I) body style premium compact with the new Mark II's 24-120 lens and pop-out EVF. Some other things from the G7 X Mark III perhaps, like the 3.5mm mic input, livestreaming capability and such. But not its C-AF! Geez. Some went wrong when a successor has worse AF than its predecessor.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Jun 3, 2020)

If (and its a big IF) the G9X III has PDAF, then this may be a winner. The current G3X, G5X, and G7X models use older Sony 1" sensors with only CDAF. Sony's more current 1" stacked sensors in the RX100 VI and RX100 VII have hybrid AF (CDAF and PDAF).


----------



## stevelee (Jun 3, 2020)

With these tiny lenses I would think you have to work hard to get the focus wrong. No matter what the field of view equivalent, they are still optically very wide, on the G5X II 8.8mm to 44mm.


----------



## pro69 (Mar 23, 2022)

I I found this post from 2020. is there any inside information if there a G9x Mark III is come out. I love my G9xMarkII but miss 4k for video


----------



## stevelee (Mar 23, 2022)

A friend and his wife are doing a river cruise in Europe next month. He doesn't want to take his DSLR. He knows that I travel with a G5X II, so he decided to buy one for the trip and then get together with me to help him learn how to use it. He has tried every source he can think of to buy one, with no luck. He is thinking about renting one for the trip. I told him I would be glad to loan him my G7X II or even my G5X II, since I am not going anywhere next month, but he is not comfortable with that.

Alternatively, he is thinking of buying a Lumix model that is readily available. The pros and cons of it relative to the Canon lie in the lens. It has a 15X superzoom, but is over two stops slower (depending upon focal length). I know that would be a bad choice for me, since for my travel pictures I need the speed and don't need telephoto beyond the Canon's 120mm. But I don't know that is true of him. I told him that whatever he decides, I'll be glad to help him before he travels. Obviously, I will be more help with a camera with which I have taken thousands of pictures than with one I have never seen before. And if he rents, he can always come over and we can use my camera for a photo outing (on campus or on the lake or just gardens and parks in my neighborhood, or all of the above.


----------



## stevelee (May 3, 2022)

He decided to rent the G5X II from Lensrentals and came over before he got it to practice a bit on mine. He wanted to shoot Raw, but doesn't have (or really need) Photoshop. The rental experience itself went just fine.

I got a message from France that his JPEGs looked great, but the Raw shots had terrible distortion and vignetting. I told him that the JPEGs had profile corrections done in camera, but the Raw ones did not. That would come with his editing software. To be safe, he started shooting Raw+JPEG.

When he got home, he found that piccata or whatever he uses on his PC to edit does not apply lens profiles. He tried downloading the Canon software, but didn't have a serial number. He called Canon customer service and explained the situation (including that he really had wanted to buy the camera), and they gave him a temporary serial number to use for downloads. So he opened Raw files in the software, and lo and behold, the distortion and vignetting were gone. I told him that rather than adding another pound of glass to correct everything, much is now done in software, even in expensive wide-angle lenses.


----------



## Dragon (May 3, 2022)

stevelee said:


> He decided to rent the G5X II from Lensrentals and came over before he got it to practice a bit on mine. He wanted to shoot Raw, but doesn't have (or really need) Photoshop. The rental experience itself went just fine.
> 
> I got a message from France that his JPEGs looked great, but the Raw shots had terrible distortion and vignetting. I told him that the JPEGs had profile corrections done in camera, but the Raw ones did not. That would come with his editing software. To be safe, he started shooting Raw+JPEG.
> 
> When he got home, he found that piccata or whatever he uses on his PC to edit does not apply lens profiles. He tried downloading the Canon software, but didn't have a serial number. He called Canon customer service and explained the situation (including that he really had wanted to buy the camera), and they gave him a temporary serial number to use for downloads. So he opened Raw files in the software, and lo and behold, the distortion and vignetting were gone. I told him that rather than adding another pound of glass to correct everything, much is now done in software, even in expensive wide-angle lenses.


He could have just processed them to JPEGs in the camera .


----------



## pro69 (May 3, 2022)

off Topic, what was the name of the threat ???


----------



## stevelee (May 3, 2022)

Dragon said:


> He could have just processed them to JPEGs in the camera .


Which takes away the point of shooting Raw. He could just shoot the JPEGs in the first place.


----------



## Dragon (May 3, 2022)

stevelee said:


> Which takes away the point of shooting Raw. He could just shoot the JPEGs in the first place.


True, but it sounded like he wasn't taking much advantage of the raw files in the first place.


----------



## iamjhil (May 3, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Super exciting. Ive been wanting a new pocket camera. I hope the focus is better than the G7X III the hunting was terrible (unless it's been fixed in firmware)


----------



## stevelee (May 4, 2022)

Dragon said:


> True, but it sounded like he wasn't taking much advantage of the raw files in the first place.


He wasn’t taking advantage of them during the trip, no. Neither do I, and I shoot only Raw with that camera. I process them in Photoshop when I get home. He doesn’t need Photoshop, but did want some way to edit the Raw files eventually. He was just concerned that however he looked at the Raw files, they looked bad, so he wanted to know whether he was doing something wrong during the trip.


----------

